# Toper 1 kg.Help



## docdvm (Feb 9, 2015)

I am picking up a Toper 1 kg. Roaster. Aparrently it is fully manual which I prefer. Has anyone experience with this Toper. Any profile? Charge Temperature, etc.

I am planning to install a BT and ET temp thermocouple. Anyone make those mods. What thermocouples did you use and where and how did you place them?


----------

